# King Elessar - waddaya think?



## Verbal (Oct 30, 2005)

What do you guys think?  This is about four hours of work (a little less), done in soft charcoal.


----------



## Mercury149 (Oct 30, 2005)

WOW! That looks real!!!! Great job~


----------



## Verbal (Oct 30, 2005)

Mercury149 said:
			
		

> WOW! That looks real!!!! Great job~



Thanks bro!


----------



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

You drew that!!!! :shock:

:hail: :hail: I'm at a loss for words. it's unreal!


----------



## Verbal (Oct 30, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> You drew that!!!! :shock:
> 
> :hail: :hail: I'm at a loss for words. it's unreal!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## icondigital (Oct 30, 2005)

the king looks pissed!

but good work! :hail:


----------



## Verbal (Oct 30, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> the king looks pissed!
> 
> but good work! :hail:



Thanks =)  I think the adjective you were searching for is "intense". lol


----------



## LizM (Oct 31, 2005)

Amazing work!!!


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 31, 2005)

very impressive! :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Jon and Liz!

I thought this was kind of funny... it's been about a month and a half since I drew my first picture.  Check out the progress over time =)


----------



## aprilraven (Nov 3, 2005)

i gotta have anicole check this out...viggo is so her man....your stuff is stunning...even your beginning stuff is great..

that has to be the best talent in the world... to be able to sit down and draw someone...blank paper, and you fill it with lines, spaces, rubs, and streaks, and you create a portrait...how totally thrilling it must be to look at the finished product and see a thing of beauty...   i am in awe, sir.


----------



## anicole (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes ... Gondor will answer !  When I grow up, I'm gonna marry Aragorn!  

Ditto aprilraven's comment:  totally in awe.

:hail: :hail: :hail: 

I :heart: Viggo!


----------



## clemeys (Nov 3, 2005)

That is amaaaazing Verbal....would love to see some new LOR stuff....Gandalf looks cool, but doesn't compare w/ current work.

Keep posting, love to see what you show!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

clemeys said:
			
		

> That is amaaaazing Verbal....would love to see some new LOR stuff....Gandalf looks cool, but doesn't compare w/ current work.
> 
> Keep posting, love to see what you show!



Thank you!  I really want to re-draw Gandalf sometime soon, but I have NO idea when I'll get the time.  All of a sudden I am swamped with projects!  My art teacher is twisting my arm to start selling stuff, so I guess really soon here I'm going to start doing that.  I eventually want to draw all companions of the ring!

Haha, and thanks Jeff... but if I had my own forum I might get cocky or something.  :greenpbl:  If you guys want to see some absolutely amazing drawing, check out http://wendelin.deviantart.com/  He's my computer-art hero!  The other day he added my Aragorn to his favorites, I was soooo honored!


----------



## icondigital (Nov 3, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Haha, and thanks Jeff... but if I had my own forum I might get cocky or something. :greenpbl: If you guys want to see some absolutely amazing drawing, check out www.windelin.deviantart.com He's my computer-art hero! The other day he added my Aragorn to his favorites, I was soooo honored!


well you couldnt see my pic and now i can't go to your link :lmao:


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> well you couldnt see my pic and now i can't go to your link :lmao:



Sorry, I spelled it wrong  :blushing: 

http://wendelin.deviantart.com/


----------



## Xmetal (Nov 3, 2005)

Verbal said:
			
		

> Sorry, I spelled it wrong  :blushing:
> 
> http://wendelin.deviantart.com/



How good are his Indian drawings!?!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 3, 2005)

icondigital said:
			
		

> i saw he did the king as well! yours is more life like and detailed - the only difference being his is color.



Whoa, thanks... I disagree though, I had to study his to tell if it was a photo or not, it was that good.  And that hair... I was just really impressed.  He screwed up a little on the upper lip, though :mrgreen:



			
				Xmetal said:
			
		

> How good are his Indian drawings!?!




I know!!  He's so great.


----------



## m.blankenship (Nov 11, 2005)

This has to be one of the best portrait charcoal drawings I've seen.

Actually, I'm gonna go ahead and say that *it is* the best. 
Good work !!!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 11, 2005)

Your work is outstanding, don't let anyone short your talent!


----------



## Verbal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks a ton John and Blankenship... I really appreciate your guys' support


----------



## tempra (Nov 12, 2005)

Thats fantastic! wish I could draw, never mind draw like that, excellent work!


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 13, 2005)

Only one work can sumerize this ...WOW!!!


----------



## Ramiro Orensanz (Nov 20, 2005)

cool Aragorn man!!!
for those who dont know, Viggo grew up in Argentina:mrgreen: .......
ALL HAIL VIGGO, KING OF ARGENTINA!! :king:


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 1, 2005)

(picking up my jaw from the floor) lol!!

:shock: Verbal, you are blessed with an amazing talent!!


----------



## Verbal (Dec 1, 2005)

BubblePixel said:
			
		

> (picking up my jaw from the floor) lol!!
> 
> :shock: Verbal, you are blessed with an amazing talent!!



Thank you!


----------

